# How/Where do I put the VAR



## New Day (Jan 10, 2012)

Just purchased a Sony model ICD-PX312. Cost $50 and tried it out in my car. Seems ok but this is all new to me. Put it under the passenger seat and in the glove box. Played it back and I could hear my words decent at full volume. 
It has a 23 hour record time. 
The voice activated recording option constantly records it appears so it will record silence as well. I thought it would only pop on when a voice is heard? I guess i have to place and then retrieve the next day to listen and then replace? 
Is there a specific spot in the car to place this thing - my guess would be under the back seat - its an SUV with rear bucket seats - seems to be the place she would notice the least. 
Suggestions on this and/or if i should return the VAR i purchased and get a better one? Blows that I am in a spot where i feel the need to do this. Thanks


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It should only record when someone speaks. Could road noices be the issue with it continually recording?


What I would do is get some velcro with adhesive on the back. Put one piece on the back of the VAR and one adhered to the bottom of the front seat... or some other structure in the vehicle what cannot be seen easily. That way it will not slip of if the vehicle is stopped suddenly.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

It should only record when there is noise, "Voice activated" isn`t really accurate.
It will pick up any sound it "hears".
If it`s constantly recording even in complete silence it`s malfunctioning


----------



## New Day (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess its working fine. Just tried it in my office and its working correctly. Assume it was picking up the noise from within the car - road noise etc. Velcro sounds like a good idea.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the same model.

You need to go into options by holding the "DISP" button. Then press >> (next) and enable "VOR" (Voice Operated Recording).

It will no longer record silence.

If you can fit it between the passenger seat and the center console (where the cup holders usually are) and point the microphone upwards you'll get very decent results.

You can reduce the quality to 128kb to get more recording. It's still very high quality.

Also be sure to put the recorder in "HOLD" mode before placing it in the car. You don't want it to stop recording when pressed against objects.

This is a very good recorder for its price.

Hope you don't end up recording what you fear the most


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Also get a second one so you can swap them - one in the car while you listen to the other.


----------



## New Day (Jan 10, 2012)

I had set it up right from the VOR menu. But it was still recording picking up the sound of the engine and/or other noise. Worked correctly in the office with no sound at all. Good tip on the Hold button, the 128 setting and getting a 2nd one.
AND YES - hoping that there is nothing recorded which kills the marriage.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Also save the results in a safe place outside the home.

Don't ever reveal your source

Don't confront too soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/38029-stuck.html

New Day's other thread explains why he needs a VAR;


----------

